

Developing the Applist User Interface - taylorfausak
http://taylor.fausak.me/2011/11/03/developing-the-applist-user-interface/

======
greenshirt
Interesting note about APPlist is that it's a feature that has been requested
by some of Famigo's users. Parents said that they need an easier way to share
apps.

Can anyone recommend an easier way?

(of note, this is a problem that was mentioned and discussed by Fred Wilson of
Union Square Ventures: <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/10/occupyappstore.html>)

